# Daddy!! You're HOME!!



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I found this video of Vito when he was just a little pup! This is still how we are greeted every day.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw! Vito's sweet face hasn't changed a bit since puppyhood!! Very cute video


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

How sweet was that? Yep. Hudson did/does that too except now he will just plain knock you over.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

His face really hasn't changed a bit! He still reminds me so much of Tucker!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Vito's puppy voice was very, very cute!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

awww how CUTE!!!!!


----------



## jlc's mom (Dec 21, 2007)

That is to cute!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

That's too cute!!!  Molly likes to take a toy to when she greets us!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww...Bailey is a crier too!


----------



## Farbauti (Jan 7, 2009)

That is so cute! I love how he had his toy in his mouth. Loki is too busy giving kisses when I get home to want his toys lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Vito is just adorable.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

How cute. I love his vocalizations. Goldens give the best "Welcome Homes".


----------



## cola3812 (Nov 29, 2009)

This is exactly why I LOVE goldens. How sweet was that. I love how vocal they are and that they always have something in their mouths. Precious!!


----------

